# Loud yawns...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola yawns quietly... So when Nina yawned for the first time and made a noise we were taken by surprise! Now we have gotten used to her little noises which are very cute. She makes a low squeak when she yawns. Lola looks at her in disbelief, we melt with love and Nina is wholly satisfied with her yawn.

Do your cockapoos make a noise when they yawn?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes! Poppy makes a lovely babyish squeak and stretches luxuriously (she also has a great bed head first thing in the morning)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marion... Poppy sounds adorable!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm dwelling on her good points


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit does lovely yawns that are really cute...he's a very communicative dog and will also mumble something along the lines of 'give me my breakfast' if I'm not quick enough in the morning! I know exactly what he's saying!

Honey does quiet yawns but loud burps - she's definitely no lady! xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's yawn's have a squeak to them hard to explain but it's cute


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely Marion!! That's exactly what you should dwell on! She will appreciate and react positively to that too!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger does it some times loud and some times just a little squeak, but what is so funny is she opens her mouth really wide and her tongue curls up at the end .it is so funny .i have been trying to get a pix of it but it is really hard to catch


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sidney is such a loud yawner... It's the most beautiful sound ever, so cute! (Without sounding too soppy!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I love that sound but Dudley has rarely done it, now the burp - that is a daily occurrence!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - I've never heard a dog burp....
Yawn - yes, with funny squeaks and little yowls at the end of them.
I want ralph or ruby to burp!! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> Haha - I've never heard a dog burp....
> Yawn - yes, with funny squeaks and little yowls at the end of them.
> I want ralph or ruby to burp!! X


haha! I just hope when they do it, it isnt in your face like my lovely lady does to me on occasion...lol.

Lady sometimes makes a noise when she yawns and stretches....she too is very vocally communicative, she will make a grumble for more pets, or a huff, she will come and make a quiet bark when she wants to play and I haven't noticed her soon enough, or if I have forgotten to give her her treat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> haha! I just hope when they do it, it isnt in your face like my lovely lady does to me on occasion...lol.
> 
> Lady sometimes makes a noise when she yawns and stretches....she too is very vocally communicative, she will make a grumble for more pets, or a huff, she will come and make a quiet bark when she wants to play and I haven't noticed her soon enough, or if I have forgotten to give her her treat.


Haha - thanks, no doubt it will happen just after a wet food feed!! Mmmmmm nice x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Neither of mine have even burped, well not around us anyway.. We haven't heard it!

Have smelled bottom burps however.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley usually does a little burp about 10 or 15 minutes after he has eaten, it is not quite the same as a human burp and I can't explain how it sounds. He now really groans when you rub around his ears, its really funny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has always done the ear groaning Dawn.. She loves a good ear rub!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd never noticed Bette yawning with noise until after I read these posts. She had a really big yawn that sounded almost like a cats meow.  gave me a good laugh. The 'bottom burps' are quite another thing!


----------

